# Mini over wifi



## man cave (Nov 15, 2014)

I have been running my Tivo mini in the bedroom over WIFI for a while now without a single problem. I have Frontier FIOS 50/50 using the G1100 as my main router and then using two AIRI extenders. One is plug into my main router, the other is in my bedroom with the mini plugged into it.Once the two extenders sync up to each other the mini is now connected to the network and is running like it was wired. No problems at all.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Are these the AIRI extenders to which you are referring,
Smart Mesh Wi-Fi Network - Dual Pack


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Seeing this older thread/post... No moca ...

... is this wireless "AIRI" setup for a new Mini location where you don't have coax, or was MoCA unreliable?


----------



## man cave (Nov 15, 2014)

fcfc2 said:


> Are these the AIRI extenders to which you are referring,
> Smart Mesh Wi-Fi Network - Dual Pack


Yes. Frontier sent them to me,and they work great.


----------



## man cave (Nov 15, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> Seeing this older thread/post... No moca ...
> 
> ... is this wireless "AIRI" setup for a new Mini location where you don't have coax, or was MoCA unreliable?


Yep. No coax moca or ethernet wire. Just over WIFI.


----------



## man cave (Nov 15, 2014)

man cave said:


> Yep. No coax moca or ethernet wire. Just over WIFI.


The Greenwave G1100 router works way better than the actiontec. The actiontec could barely get out of it's own way. I asked Frontier to give me one free and they did.


----------



## JudySue (Jan 20, 2016)

I dumped cable TV. Have OTA antenna and Roameo OTA works perfectly over a sprint wireless wifiHotspot Internet. Connection. I have NO ethernet. But want to connect a Mini in bedroom 
And since Mini doesn't support wireless Internet I wonder if
Isn't there some available adapter or accessories that would allow Mini to be connected using wifi (even tho Mini doesn't support _witless visit _ththre some way vain some adapter to use Mini in other room when I have ONKY a wireless connection? There must be some adapter or piece or equip that would make the amino work without Ethernet to get connected to my perfect. Working Tivo Roameo OTA (no cable tv) air antenna, work on my wireless Internet signal? I do have an old SlingBox from years ago I never room out if box, would that work to watch Tivo content in bedroom or is there any way to connect some adapter to make Mini or other method work to access Tivo Co rent I. Bedroom when I have NO ethernet. Only wifi with a Hotspot setup (has ifs own son card and unlimited data access for up to ten devices . I am rather Tech challenged but always looking g to "Jimmy rig" ideas or solutions any advice much appr


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The internal wireless of a Roamio does not support a Mini.


----------



## JudySue (Jan 20, 2016)

There must. Be some way toQq access my Tivo Content in bedroom with only wifi isn't there some adapter or what about a splitter on the antennas coax cable sending one coax cable line to another room? Or would SlingBox somehow access my living roomTivo Content in bedroom? In this Tech age there must be some adapter or some way to Jimmy rig a solution for a wifi only internet connection?


----------



## mmmm_beer (Apr 18, 2002)

I suggest you use MoCA, but if you want to try wireless a cheap solution you may want to try is using something like the TP-Link TL-WR702N or TL-WR802N. They are small travel routers that have are usb powered, have an ethernet port and can be used in client mode. I used one in the past temporarily until my MoCA adapter arrived.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JudySue said:


> There must. Be some way toQq access my Tivo Content in bedroom with only wifi isn't there some adapter or what about a splitter on the antennas coax cable sending one coax cable line to another room? Or would SlingBox somehow access my living roomTivo Content in bedroom? In this Tech age there must be some adapter or some way to Jimmy rig a solution for a wifi only internet connection?


Get another wifi extender, plug the TiVo into it and switch the TiVo from wifi to Ethernet.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JudySue said:


> ... or what about a splitter on the antennas coax cable sending one coax cable line to another room?


When you see anyone mention "MoCA," they're talking about what you just described... using your coax lines to provide a wired networking connection -- though typically you want all the devices hard-wired, including the links to the router/Internet.

What you describe has been done by a number of people... Create an isolated MoCA network (networking over coax) between the TiVo DVR and any Minis, and then connect this isolated wired network segment to the router via a lower-bandwidth network bridging solution such as Powerline or Wi-Fi. It's only recommended when a hard-wired Ethernet or MoCA connection to the Internet connection is absolutely not possible.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Is there a cable outlet near the Mini?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JudySue said:


> Roameo OTA works perfectly over a *sprint wireless wifiHotspot Internet. Connection*. ... Only wifi with a Hotspot setup (*has ifs own son card *and unlimited data access for up to ten devices .


I'm guessing "son" should be SIM where highlighted?

And can you provide a brand & model # for this HotSpot device?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

If there is a coax connection between the Roamio and the Mini, I _*think*_ you could use a switch, a MoCA bridge, and a wifi bridge to create the connections you need.

The Roamio and both bridges would be connected to the switch and the Mini would be connected via MoCA.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yep, though it depends on whether the coax connectivity is there, the Wi-Fi specification and bandwidth supported by the HotSpot, and the Wi-Fi client bridge selected.

Theoretically something like this...







​... though many alternatives are possible, depending on the coax lines available and where the Wi-Fi bridge device could get the best, most consistent connection with the HotSpot, and whether the antenna signal strength is sufficient at the Roamio OTA once the additional components are in place.

edit: p.s. One of those alternatives follows, using antenna/satellite diplexers to preserve the OTA antenna signal strength enroute to the Roamio OTA, while enabling wired network connectivity between the Roamio OTA and multiple Minis. (Adjust the splitter, as needed, to accommodate the required number of Minis.)







​edit: p.p.s. Or if the Wi-Fi bridge could get better performance elsewhere in the house, other than the Roamio OTA location...









(... skipping the Mini and 2-way splitter, if it's not a current TV location.)​


----------

